# pots for induction cooktop



## rutledj (May 25, 2010)

From what I read here I gather most don't like the all-clad products (although I'm not entirely clear why). But I know they are expensive and generally I believe you get what you pay for. Having said that, do you have any other brands that you would recommend? I'm all for saving money if the quality is still good.

Thanks,

Rut


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

All Clad is good quality and performance, but many feel it is overpriced. If you can find it at the clearance stores such as TJ Maxx or Marshals, there are some good deals to be had.

Calphalon is also good quality and performance. I have a 12" clad skillet of theirs I like. It's older though and not induction compatible. Their current clad line should be induction compatible

Tramontina is my preference when considering price and performance, bang for buck. It runs a bit heavier than Calphalon or All Clad if that's a concern for you.  I own a number of Tramontina pieces and am well pleased. Older Tramontina is also not induction compatible. I own some that works on induction and some that doesn't. I would rate them all as good performers on gas or electric coils.

Walmart carries some in store and has a good selection of Tramontina on-line as well.


----------



## mano (Dec 16, 2010)

We replaced over 15 pots and pans after getting an induction range.  

All Clad are the most expensive and by far the best, standing up to the super high heat and not warping.  We  bought only two at deep discount, otherwise I'd get nosebleed at the price.

Calphalon are very good, but a full notch below the AC, which they clearly are modeled after.  We got a full set on sale at Macy's plus a coupon and another discount because it was the last set.  Stupid cheap, but the most important thing is they work well.  My fault that one pan warped slightly from the highest setting with not enough food in it.

De Buyer are my favorites.  I think they're the "Mineral" line but don't know what that means, exactly.  Got them at discount at Tuesday Morning and once seasoned, they are relatively non-stick. Utilitarian in the best ways possible.

Lodge cast iron.  One skillet, heats great, even with seasoning things still stick sometimes.  Heavy and not a chance of warping.

Various stock pots 8-20 qts. from ebay, and restaurant stores.  Figured best price quality (thickness and inclusion of a lid) ratio and pulled the trigger.

Hope this helps.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

You need a very good match between pan size and burner size with cast iron on induction. Otherwise, cast iron is a poor pan on induction. Cast iron distributes heat poorly and its very evident on induction if you have a mismatch. I learned that the hard way.

De Buyer Mineral pans are carbon steel. They conduct heat fairly well, but you can still have uneven heating if you have a poor match between pan and burner. Otherwise very good on induction.

Clad pans distribute heat more evenly even with some mismatch. A big mismatch, even with clad, will still cook unevenly on induction, but not as poorly as carbon steel or cast iron.

In testing, All Clad usually wins for performance and design. Other brands often score very closely as did Tramontina in a 12" skillet test conducted by Cook's Illustrated.  So I disagree that All Clad is the best "by far". It's often best by some, but is it worth the steep price?  I wouldn't score Calphalon or Tramontina a full notch below All Clad.


----------



## mano (Dec 16, 2010)

phatch said:


> You need a very good match between pan size and burner size with cast iron on induction. Otherwise, cast iron is a poor pan on induction. Cast iron distributes heat poorly and its very evident on induction if you have a mismatch. I learned that the hard way.
> 
> In testing, All Clad usually wins for performance and design. Other brands often score very closely as did Tramontina in a 12" skillet test conducted by Cook's Illustrated. So I disagree that All Clad is the best "by far". It's often best by some, but is it worth the steep price? I wouldn't score Calphalon or Tramontina a full notch below All Clad.


The "by far" is for the pans that I own and described. And I couldn't imagine buying AC at full price unless I won the lottery. Modifying how I cook with the Calphalon does just fine. Do you own the Tramontina and have you compared it to AC?

For practical purposes I've never had a problem with mis-matched pans and burners or heat distribution regardless of material. Again, is this something you experienced or is it something you read? I'm a pretty fair home cook, but my opinion, experience and knowledge base is a pif compared to the pro's and many others.

Oh, I should have added LeCreuset, which are enameled cast iron and work just as well as the Lodge.

I have many years of CI magazines and refer to them often, but don't always agree with their conclusions.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Yes I own the Tramontina and have compared it. I have direct experience with cast iron on induction and with clad too. My induction burner is a stand alone single burner. I love it, but pan/burner matchup is important with it.

See my review http://www.cheftalk.com/t/63404/max-burton-6500-induction-burner


----------



## mano (Dec 16, 2010)

Very good review.  Induction is great for stocks and the response to change in temperature is as good or better than gas.

We have an Electrolux induction range which seems a bit more robust in heating different sized pans than the single burner you tested.  But now that I think of it there are occasional hot and cool spots, which are no doubt consistent with your comments re: pan material.  I'll definitely pay more attention and will try to get ahold of a Tramontina pan.

We lusted after the beautiful and expensive Electrolux and were lucky to get a floor model.  But I had to laugh when Consumer Reports gave it a score of 72 while giving the GE and Sanyo (I think) 90+ scores.  IIRC their range tops performed a bit better but they had larger and better ovens.


----------

